# cacher les destinataires dans mail



## bideaujouan (1 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
et bonne année.
voila;tout est dans le titre
Donc je voudrais cacher mes destinataires dans certains mails.
merci par avance


----------



## SergeD (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année.
L'aide de Mail avec le mot "destinataire" me donne ceci:

Voici comment masquer les adresses électroniques :

Choisissez Courrier > Préférences, cliquez sur Rédaction et décochez la case « Lors dun envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses ».

Lorsque vous adressez un message à un groupe, seul le nom de ce dernier est affiché. Vos destinataires verront apparaître la mention « Destinataires non révélés » dans le champ « À : » du message.

Saisissez les adresses électroniques des destinataires dans le champ Cci, puis saisissez votre propre adresse dans le champ À.

Les adresses saisies dans le champ Cci ne seront pas affichées quand le destinataire visualisera le message.

Si le champ Cci nest pas visible, personnalisez len-tête du message et ajoutez-le.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2010)

tu as accès au champ CCI depuis un petit onglet


----------



## bideaujouan (1 Janvier 2010)

merci
j'ai tout trouvé c'etait le champ Cci qui manquait
bonne année a tous


----------

